# Doorbell Transformer Code?



## Trevor Roper (May 7, 2020)

My parents have recently moved into a newly constructed house with a finished basement. Therefore the breaker is installed in a bedroom in the basement, and the doorbell transformer is sticking out of the wall about 2-3 inches from the breaker. 

I understand why it is installed there, so my question is if there is a cover box that you can put over to hide the transformer, or if that’s even allowed/to code. I tried doing a little research and saw that it should be exposed. If so, (just for my knowledge), why is that / what hazards does that create? 

live in Massachusetts if that’s important


----------



## classicT (May 7, 2020)

The transformer, although small, can generate some heat. The best thing to do is look at the unit to identify make and model, then contact the manufacturer.

Putting a cover over the transformer may cause excessive heat to build up, causing the unit to fail (possible fire). A lot of units in production today have a thermal cut off that will shut the unit down when heat builds up, but if it doesn't have one, or doesn't function properly, the results could be catastrophic.


----------



## cda (May 7, 2020)

Agree with above

Most are in a closet ceiling

I could see a metal cover with vents, if needed drill the holes yourself


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 7, 2020)

We see them usually attached to the side of the breaker panel. 

Wonder how may homies remodel the basement and cover over them?

The things that keep me up at night...


----------



## Rick18071 (May 8, 2020)

Feel your computer transformer on the AC cord. Is it getting warm?


----------

